# Where do I begin the hunt for a puppy?



## beckymarie (Nov 3, 2016)

I have decided I want to add a GSD puppy to my home sometime next year. I am looking for a dog that will protect myself, and my 5 year old son, and get along with my other animals (3 cats, and a 6 year old neutered lab/pitbull cross). I do not have a good relationship with my sons father, and he has shown up at my house unannounced before. The RCMP are 45 mins away, and I would feel a lot safer if I had the protection of a dog (my sons father knows my current dog, and knows he will not do anything besides bark). My parents used to breed GSD's when I was younger. They had a female with Czech lines who I absolutely adored, and I would like to go with those lines if I can find a reputable breeder. She was a very "intense" dog but still manageable as long as she was kept busy. I have lots of time to dedicate to training and exercising, and eventually wouldn't mind doing some sort of competing with the dog, although I know very little about that end of things. Can anyone suggest a reputable breeder in Canada? I would look into a dog from the US if it was the perfect match, but would prefer to stay in Canada.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

There are some suggestions in these threads:


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...62-czech-working-line-breeders-canada-us.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...171635-czech-line-breeder-western-canada.html


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Just don't forget that it will be a long time before a puppy can or should really protect you.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

It's all about breeding and training. Breeding and training will get you what you're looking for. It's not automatic.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what province are you in ? (guessing British Columbia?)

wondering who your parents are or what their kennel name was.

do you remember the lines of his female that you liked so much?


----------



## backwoodswalker (Nov 5, 2016)

If your parents used to breed GSD's would it be worth asking them if they have any friends in the community who could suggest a current breeder?

Good news is that if you have a dog that barks when someone comes by, even if they are friendly you already have a great watch dog!
A barking dog will wake you up and alert you to a person lurking and give you time to call police or get something to protect yourself with. Changing the locks, curtains, putting in dowels to make sure windows stay closed and keeping your social media stuff on private helps. Your local police or women's shelter should have more tips and resources to help you feel safe in the mean time.

Best of luck with your search, I am sorry you have to feel unsafe in your own home, that is really stressful.


----------

